# Remote Position



## avon4117 (Mar 10, 2016)

I finally landed a remote coding position.  One that did not low ball my experience and ready for me to start immediately. I am soooo happy


----------



## cherylpetrus (Mar 10, 2016)

*whats your experience? just curious  my interest too*

whats your experience? just curious  my interest too


----------



## avon4117 (Mar 10, 2016)

cherylpetrus said:


> whats your experience? just curious  my interest too



well I have been a medical biller for over 20 years, but I was recently certified in October 2015. So I haven't been CPC for very long but I have had hands on training with coding procedures and E&M's.


----------



## steels816 (Mar 10, 2016)

avon4117 said:


> I finally landed a remote coding position.  One that did not low ball my experience and ready for me to start immediately. I am soooo happy



Congrats to you.  Still trying to find my first coding job with no experience. But looking for other positions to get my foot in the door.


----------



## avon4117 (Mar 10, 2016)

steels816 said:


> Congrats to you.  Still trying to find my first coding job with no experience. But looking for other positions to get my foot in the door.



just hang in there you will find one soon...it took me a while even with the experience


----------



## bmpalmer (Mar 10, 2016)

Can I ask what company you got the position with? I have often thought about trying for a remote position. I have several years coding experience and am a CPC. 

Thanks!


----------



## steels816 (Mar 10, 2016)

avon4117 said:


> just hang in there you will find one soon...it took me a while even with the experience



Thanks Donna


----------



## axlundr (Mar 11, 2016)

Congrats Donna!


----------

